# Sanding/Painting a trailer



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a 16' utility trailer that could really use a paint job. Anyone ever had one sand blasted & painted? If so what did it cost? I dont really want to drop much more $ into it, since I'm already going to have to replace the floor. There's no way around that. Im seriously considering just getting out the grinder w/ a wire wheel and going over it, then rattle can it w/ primer and paint.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Go at it with the grinder. They take paint off ridiculously quick, and for a trailer a rattle can paint job is all that you will need.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that what I'll Probably end up doing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just saw on a trailer forum people suggesting Rustoleum Brush/roll on Paint. They say it's thick & goes on smooth & easy & holds up well. Think I might try it.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

after u get the paint off put "acid cure" on it .its a rust killer and works kinda like a primer also. that way when u paint it the job will last a little longer.this stuff is really good for thehard to get to areas.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I'll have to wipe it down w/ acetone or something.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

paint the whole thing with bedliner....


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Wire wheel it. Spray Can it. I have to touch mine up about once a month. Still looks new.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Just saw on a trailer forum people suggesting Rustoleum Brush/roll on Paint. They say it's thick & goes on smooth & easy & holds up well. Think I might try it.


 
I've used it before helping my Father in law on a horse trailer, it is definitely what I'd suggest. Just wire wheel what you can to smooth it down and you can use Cold Galvanize in a spray can first on any bad spots if you want.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I found out rustoleum makes a spray primer specifically for metal w/ light, medium or heavy rust. So ima wire wheel it, hit it w/ that good primer, the roll it w/ the rustoleum roll/brush on.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I used the gallon rusteolem and sprayed it through a gravity feed paint gun


----------

